# Lost: Woody paddle on Big South road



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

Woody Kreek'r fell out of the back of a pickup Sat., July 9th between takeout (across from Big South Campground) and putin (Long Draw reservoir). Kreek'r logo on left hand power face, Woody logo on all other faces. Name and e-mail etched in logo by manufacturer, and repeated here for convenience:

Roy Hovland
[email protected]
303-513-1179 M

If you come across it, please reply for reward and massive amounts of river karma!


----------

